# Is This A Piraya??



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm not sure, need help








Took these with my cellphone


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

Im not good at IDs but I think its a redbellied P. Im sure those who are more qualified will be along soon.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nice flame! again 100% sure it piraya


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

I can't believe it, my wife wouldn't let me get it, he's about 4-5", $50.
Is that a good deal?


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

That p has red eyes and the red goes all the way around the center . My pirayas have clear eyes with black on top and bottom of the pupil. Looks like RBP with good color to me. Especially the last pic.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...sorry dude...piraya have a clear eye. That is a nice nattereri though.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Def. a natty...and $50 is a little expensive for just a 4-5 inch red. I sure as hell woudlnt pay that much for it.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Unless there's some red from the camera that is not a piraya. The eyes would be clear.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> nice flame! again 100% sure it piraya


not a chance its a common red.
wes


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

man! sorry for owning a piraya and i can't id this fish right.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

100% red bellied piranha...


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Well, that Sucks!!

I've never seen another red around here with color like that, i thought he was definitely different. There were 2 other P's in there, one had some color, the other didn't.
Plus, this one wasn't skittish at all, where the other 2 were, weird.

I'd still like to have him, i love the color!! But, i agree, $50 is too much.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Just to clear things up, is it a definitely a red, cause of the red eyes, or do you guy's see other stuff?

I asked my wife if the eyes looked red in the store, she said she didn't think so, but they do in the pic.

Do red's usually have color like that?


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Ducklake said:


> Just to clear things up, is it a definitely a red, cause of the red eyes, or do you guy's see other stuff?
> 
> I asked my wife if the eyes looked red in the store, she said she didn't think so, but they do in the pic.
> 
> Do red's usually have color like that?


My reds are about that size and have more color. He looks good though.


----------



## bisk25 (Feb 25, 2006)

I have red bellies and they look jus like them all the one u have


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

yea, the fish u have is a RBP...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> man! sorry for owning a piraya and i can't id this fish right.


boy you really dropped the ball on this one









red belly 100%


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> man! sorry for owning a piraya and i can't id this fish right.


boy you really dropped the ball on this one









red belly 100%
[/quote]

Ouch....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Just a red belly piranha.


----------

